# Bottom Bracket Cable Guide - F4:13



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the bottom bracket cable guide on the F4:13 looks like this?










I'm building a 60cm Intense Fenix which is ostensibly the same bike as the F4:13 (certainly the front triangle appears to be identical, as do the chainstays and derailleur hanger) and the cable guide that showed up with the frame (which looks like that, you get the same part with Campy ergopowers - the bag it came in even had "Campagnolo" written on it) doesn't bloody well fit.

The cables rub on the downtube with that part installed, the bike shop are trying to source a replacement (Intense are apparently hunting around their workshop for one too), but I'm wondering if the Pinarello part might work - of course if it's the same part as in the above picture then I have a problem, if not, I can swing by the local Pinarello dealer in the morning and see if he has spares.

The prince appears to have this cable guide, which looks radically different to the part above, but I suspect this is what I'm actually looking for.









Since that looks like it would do the job on my frame (the little black plastic piece above has a radius of curvature that's far too tight for my BB, but the part on the prince appears to be designed for a much larger radius) - can anyone tell me if the Prince and the F4:13 have the same BB cable guide?

Thanks.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checked, the one on my F4:13 looks the same except the color is a blueish/grey.


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

geomoney said:


> Just checked, the one on my F4:13 looks the same except the color is a blueish/grey.


Looks the same as which one? The one on the Prince?

Unfortunately I swung by the bike store this morning, it actually DOESN'T look like the bottom bracket on the Fenix is the same as the F4:13, the cable hole for the front derailleur appears to be a fair way behind the cable guide's position so I don't think it's going to work 

Thanks for taking a look though 

The mechanic says he's going to check some local shops and see if he can find a part that'll fit, but honestly I'm a bit miffed that the frame came with the wrong part in the first place :mad2:


----------



## Pinaf413 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just for the record this is what the cable guide looks like on my F413.


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok brilliant, thank you very much.

That's definitely not going to work on my frame  The hole for derailleur cable is offset and not centered.

Arse.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

That cable guide in the picture from pinaf413 looks nothing like the cable guide on my F4:13. The one on my bike looks like the one in the picture from the OP.


----------



## kyoseki (Sep 16, 2008)

Panic averted, apparently the mechanics have figured something out, I shall have to bring them a couple of six packs for going above and beyond 

Thank a lot for checking your bikes out though, I appreciate it


----------

